# الأنظمة الميكاترونية ومحاكاتها



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, أقدم لكم اليوم مثال ميكاتروني بسيط وهو نظام التعليق في السيارة, ولإثبات أن المعلومات الأكاديمية كيف يمكن ربطها بأنظمة المحاكاة للربط بينها وبين الحياة التطبيقية من ناحية التصميم, وللتأكيد أن الحياة البحثية الأكاديمية لها منلطق هام في التصاميم المتقدمة حالياً, وسنأخذ الآن نظام التعليق suspension System للسيارة , حيث أنه من أسهل وأكثر الأنظمة تداولاً ومجالاً واسعاً في البحث.
لفهم هذا الموضوع, على القارئ أن يكون ملماً بالتالي
1- System Dynamics and Modelling
2- Simulink
3- La place Transformation
4- Differential Equation
نظام التعليق الخاص بالسيارات يتكون من خامد إهتزازات Damper و لولب أو كما يسمى بالإنجليزية Spring, وهكذا سيتم وضع نموذج لنظام تعليق للسيارة





ولكن هذا نظام تعليق بسيط, فنحن نعلم أن وزن الإطارات للسيارة وجنوط السيارة لها تأثير أيضاً, كما أن الهواء داخل الإطارات يمكن إعتباره كنظام تعليق بحد ذاته, حيث أن له القدرة على الإنضغاط والتمدد بسبب ظروف الطريق, وبالتالي نصل إلى الشكل الكامل لنظام التعليق للسيارة كما في الشكل التالي




أكثر العناصر التي تشغل بال الباحثين هو الإهتزاز الذي قد يصيب النظام, وماهو أقصى إرتفاع للإهتزاز وزمن الإستقرار, فهذا هو محط دراستنا في هذا الموضوع
سندرس أولاً العنصر المسبب للإهتزاز, والذي غالباً يكون بسبب الطريق التي تسير عليه السيارة, فمثلاً من عناصر الإهتزاز وجود مطب على الطريق أو حفرة كذلك, وحيث أن مسبب الإهتزاز يؤثر على إطارات السيارة فهذا يتم تمثيلة بمثابة قوة مؤثرة على إطارات السيارة, وبهذا يمكن الآن وضع القوة على الرسم كالتالي




الآن سنقوم بعمل معادلات هذا النظام




سنقوم الآن بعمل محاكاة لهذا النظام الميكانيكي, بفرض عدة قيم




والآن سنقوم بعمل محاكاة بإستخدام السيميولنك Simulink




سنقوم الآن بوضع معامل الإخماد للسيارة C1
فمثلاً سنقوم بوضع معامل الإخماد 100 نيوتن. ثانية / متر
سنلاحظ الآتي




سنلاحظ أن أقصى إهتزاز للسيارة هو 0.0455 متر أي 4.5 سنتيمتر وهذا رقم كبير جداً كما أن الزمن اللازم لإستقرار السيارة يتعدى 100 ثانية, وهذا بالطبع تصميم سئ
سنقوم الآن بتغيير قيمة معامل الإخماد C1 إلى 200 نيوتن.ثانية/ متر
وستلاحظ التالي في رسمة المحاكاة




كما تلاحظ لم يتغير إرتفاع الإهتزاز ولكن تغير زمن وصول السيارة إلى زمن الإستقرار
وسنقوم الآن بزيادة معامل الإخماد إلى 400 نيوتن.ثانية/ متر




أعتقد الآن أن زمن الإستقرار معقول جداً مقارنة بالسابق
سنقوم الآن بتغيير معامل الجسائة الخاص باللولب Spring
وسنقوم بتقليل قيمته, حيث أنه كلما زادت قيمته كلما دل على قدرته على التمدد أكثر, لذلك سنقوم بتقليل قيمته من 1000 نيوتن/متر إلى 500 نيوتن / متر وسنلاحظ التالي عند عمل محاكاة




سنقوم بتقليلها إلى 300 نيوتن / متر




وبالتالي نصل إلى قاعدة أن معامل الإخماد مسؤول عن زمن الإخماد
ومعامل الجسائة مسؤول عن إرتفاع الإهتزاز للنظام
مع خالص تحياتي
أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## mohamed_hassan (29 أغسطس 2006)

تمام يعمي برنامج simulink يقدر انو يساعدنا في حجات كتير منها الي حضرتك عملتو ونقدر نحصل علي افضل تصميم


----------



## سعيد القطب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع شيق جدامشكور


----------



## المهندس الطموح (12 يناير 2007)

أشكرك فالموضوع ممتع


----------



## الموحد (25 يناير 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## بحر الاسلام (25 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاه والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومشروح بشكل كبير بارك الله فيك


----------



## bencher_qui (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رائد احمد (26 يناير 2008)

ارجو معرفة كيف يتم ادخال المصفوفة ضمن البلوك دايكرامblock diagram .............وشكراً


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (29 يناير 2008)

مشكور مهندس احمد عى هذا الموضوع ، جزاك الله الف خير .


----------



## الاميرة الحائرة (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للاخ احمد على هالموضوع الحلو 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------



## ياسر الشايب (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا م. أحمد على الموضوع الشيق .. في الحقيقة استفدت منه كوني طالب في هندسة الميكاترونكس بماليزيا وحاليا ادرس مادة system dynamics


----------



## Rania el alfy (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

